# Please Vote for Yoda!!!!!!!!



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

http://www.petendipity.com/petofthemonth.htm

Scroll till you find his pic at the bottom of the page. and Click for pet of the month please


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Voted!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I voted!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

got my vote!


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

VOTED ill vote again tommorow


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

i just voted...good luck!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily and I voted! We'll vote again tomorrow.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I voted, will continue to vote.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

THanks Chi friends!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie voted for you Yoda :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Stinky & Smelly say: We voted for you!!! Good luck! :wave:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i voted


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Voted


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

we voted will do again as well


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

I tried voting three times, but I don't know if they all counted. WHo the heck is tonka.


----------



## quaidambrose (Mar 28, 2005)

coco voted for yoda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyofLola (May 20, 2005)

Lola and I voted for Yoda! Good luck!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it looks like tonka is winning :?: i liked killer too , but i voted for yoda ofcourse :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

me too. me and zola love baby yoda 

*vicky*


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Voted


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I voted for Yoda


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i just voted again i so hope he gets it does he win anything if he does


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

*Voted* Yoda is adorable! He looks like he's got a good chance of winning with how many votes he gots and how cute he is^^ Much luck hun!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

he got my vote, super pup!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

i voted and will tomorrow


----------



## Shelly (Jun 7, 2005)

Yoda got a vote from me!!!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

OMG CHICO is YODA'S TWIN!   


Keep voting ladies he is at 118 votes!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

usmcjess said:


> OMG CHICO is YODA'S TWIN!
> 
> 
> Keep voting ladies he is at 118 votes!



Yea Chico and Yoda have similar faces. From the side Seiah and Yoda look alike. 

BTW voted again and will do so until it ends I guess.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll keep voting for Yoda every day until somebody tells me to stop. :lol:


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

just voted and will do so again tomorrow!
good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi there,

I voted too.

Good luck!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

We voted!! Good luck!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Me too - I voted. Is Jasmine allowed to vote too? :lol: 

Good luck!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:wave: I voted too! Good luck Yoda!!

Love that photo of Yoda. He is sooooo cute!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey i just voted for the second time,good luck Yoda :wave:


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

Yoda got our vote


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Roxy and I voted, we'll vote again tomorrow. Kay


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I voted too!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

just voted again god your nearly catching up everyone keep voting go yoda go yoda


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

voted again and will continue to - good luck - abbey is winny by like 50 votes so we gta keep rollin on!!!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yes Yes Thanks girls the polls stop on the 25th!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

voted again!
but why does tonka have so many votes?
come on girls!there are hundreds of people registered to this forum and it only takes a second, so vote!!!
lets get yoda a winner!
go yoda go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Voted for the third time,go Yoda go


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Keep it going girls Yoda appreciates it!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

VOTED AGAIN :!:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

voted again too :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

whoa tonka and abby have lots of vots come on chi people get voting YODA YODA YODA YODA!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

voted again!come on girls,how good would it be if yoda beat tonka!theres over 1000 registered users so we can easily do it!
go yoda go!!!
xxx


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

We voted and we will vote again tomorrow. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

ive voted again!!!! wow tonker is up there by miles we need to get r skates on ppl!!!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

My 4th time voting,hmm wonder where Tonka gets all his votes from?? :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i voted again todya... almost missed it though, long day at work!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Thank you Thank you Thank you Yoda is in the Top 5


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

bump*


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

voted agin!


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

I cant see Yoda's name on the site page that you have given us - all I see is Meet the May 2005 Winners! but no yoda...


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Voted again.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

You have to click on "vote for the dog pete of the month" then you will see all teh dogs pictures...


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

stefania said:


> My 4th time voting,*hmm wonder where Tonka gets all his votes from??* :wave:


It's RIGGED!!! :lol: LOL! j/p Go Yoda! I'm votin again and again for ya!!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

voted again..


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

voted agin!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

voted! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

voted and now i gotta go to work.... i'm tiiiiiired!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Lets keep it up girls THank you so much! The voting ends next sat the 25th


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

usmcjess said:


> Lets keep it up girls THank you so much! The voting ends next sat the 25th


It's Tonka we're supposed to be voting for, right?  

I just tried to vote again (for Yoda :lol: ) but I guess I already voted this morning. All this voting is wearing me out. :wink:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

usmcjess said:


> You have to click on "vote for the dog pete of the month" then you will see all teh dogs pictures...


thanks - voted :wink:


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

VOTED AGAIN


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

voted agin!sandy is neck and neck with yoda,both have 234 so vote everyone!!!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Well voted again,good luck :wave:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Just voted again


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

voted again


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

ONLY 4 DAYS LEFT!!!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

:wave:Another vote for the handsome guy


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

260 votes....


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I voted. He's not in the lead, but I think he's one of the cutest on there.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

voted again!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

voted


----------

